# Calling all Instagram fans!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Is anyone here on Instagram? I've just started playing with it, and I love it!

I've already found there's a huge number of Italian Greyhound fans out there, snapping away at their elegant hounds, and quite a following of the Corgi persuasion. Shockingly and sadly enough, though, I'm not seeing the amount of Poodle love I thought I'd find. We need more Instagram Poodles!

If any of you are on (or if you join!), let me know so I can follow you. My user name is the same as on here, quossum. Here are a few of the snaps I've uploaded so far:





































--Q

P.S. For those of you not familiar with Instagram, it's an app for iPhones or Android phones which allows you to take pictures, make 'em artsy, and then share them online. Others can "follow" you, "like" your photos, and leave comments. It's a little like Twitter, and in fact has the ability to post your photos straight to Twitter, or to your Facebook or Tumblr, if you're so inclined. I love photos, so for me, this is a fun app!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll look for you. i'm faeriemade on there.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been hearing the hype about this app, so now I'll go check it out. Thanks!
---
Karen


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm rlaurakelly .

My sister says that instagram needs a name change to 'instasprout'. You can guess why...


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I just got a smart phone so of course I signed up for Instagram. Does anyone else have one with cute poodle/ dog pictures? My user name is dogsavvyjamie


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still going strong on Instagram and follow many other poodle people. A must-follow is poodle_playoffs; she posts regular doses of poodly goodness in all sizes. From her posts, you can find lots of other poodle accounts. I've also found several groomers to follow; I love before/after and creative grooming pictures.

Good luck, hope to see you there!

--Q


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Please don't give me another addiction! I gave an Instagram...mainly to check up on my children and their friends... But, if you tell me there are poodles...it's on!


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

Im on instagram my name is missmyjakeandeden please feel free to add me :act-up:


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

hope you don't mind i have added you on instagram my name is missmyjakeandeden .


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just got a smart phone so of course I signed up for Instagram. Does anyone else have one with cute poodle/ dog pictures? My user name is dogsavvyjamie


hi hope you don't mind the add on instagram my user name is missmyjakeandeden thanks


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My name on instagram is shellyyybean

Though its not ALL poodle pictures...but a majority are, or at least animal related lol.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok I've added everyone on here, I'll try to take some cuter pictures than the pelt later


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

We follow you!! Dash_the_spoo for anyone who wants to follow us 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Still trying to figure out how Instagram works. Seniors just don't get it that easy. My Instagram name is swoosie. Are there any instructions how to use?
Thanks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Suddenly said:


> Still trying to figure out how Instagram works. Seniors just don't get it that easy. My Instagram name is swoosie. Are there any instructions how to use?
> Thanks?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well, I see your pictures.... So looks like you've got it 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I have no idea exactly what I did except get Brandon's picture there. I'm just wondering why there are no comments and what I do next. Maybe one of these years I'll get it lol!!
Happy night everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My Instagram name is swoosie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I Instagram, but never Wrex. That goes on my Facebook and here. Instagram (crystal443_rice) and Flickr are for my sewing projects.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

created a new instagram for just the boys 

atticus_and_yuki


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One of our pups is on Instagram. His teenage sisters have decided they want to make him famous. So, they'd love it if more people went to his page. I believe his name is Barkslikejagger. If you cannot find him, let me know and I'll double check his name there


----------

